# NEW TANK OIL SLICK



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Really appreciate anyones input on this subject
I have just finished setting up a new 4ft tank (50gal) sand substrate with basalt rocks. I carried out all the usual pre setup procedures as normal. These included washing out the tank with a mild vinegar solution, washing the sand throughly over 2 days, and scrubbing the rocks leaving them to soak in a tub of water for 2 days also.
3 Days ago I put the tank together, rocks in first then sand substrate hooked up a 1500 litre per hour power head attached to 3 layer bio filter and filled the tank with tap water and adding 10ml of API tap water conditioner. I then ran the tank for 24 hours. 
The tank looked like all new tanks with a very slight white mist in the water but overall looked really good with very little cloudiness from the sand (I did wash the **** out of it) I then added the Sea Salt and Epsom Salt in the correct amounts for the size of the tank 8 tbl spoons of sea salt and 4 tbl spoons of epsom salt. I mixed this in a container of tank water ensuring it was completely disolved prior to adding to the tank. That was last night. 
This morning I was greeted with an oily film/slick on the top of the tank white in color as if some one had poured oil in the tank.

Q. Does anyone know what caused this ?
Q. Does anyone know what it could be ?
Q.Is it normal ?
Q. How do I get rid of it ?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some times you get a very slight oil slick from fish food, but it's not a problem and it's not white.

What were your test results? Why did you need Epsom salt or sea salt? Sea salt?

Maybe particles from the substrate rose to the top?


----------



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi DJ and thanks for the reply. 
The tap water here is high in PH yet its quite soft. Salts were added to improve salinity and hardness along with some baking soda that I have not yet added, that would complete the buffer. 
It could be from the substrate but in all honesty I doubt it because its natural river sand.
Since submitting this post I have increased aeration to the tank and there appears to be a small improvement, however I think its just being disbursed more through out the tank.
Notably I have not yet added the Prime Stability so maybe it would be worth while dumping all the water and refilling it ???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want any salinity. Epsom salts and baking soda are good to add if needed. What is your KH? If it is 4 or higher you should be OK.


----------



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi DJ
The KH should be 180 - 240 ppm and the GH should be 160 - 320 ppm. Im not sure what you mean by "4" . 
My natural tap water is 60 and 72 respectively.
Also so as not to confuse anyone Sea Salt = Aquarium Salt.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

"4" means 4 drops on the KH test, it's the commonly used way of expressing KH and GH. 4 drops is 72ppm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would only put aquarium salt in a brackish or marine tank. Or as a treatment for ich.


----------



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for that DJ maybe you should check this out. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I agree with DJR. The term salts can be miss-used. Sea Salt is really not needed in an Africa tank. There really is no need for Sodium Chloride (which is what sea salt basically is) in a non-Brackish tank or Marine tank.


----------



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks Tanker appreciate the input however I think you guys are missing the point. This isn't about whether I add Salt or not. Its about what could cause the white slick on the top of the water.
In regard to salts in aquarium water, I appreciate the fact that not everyone would use it however Mark Elieson wrote a great article regarding this subject see below,

Aquarium Salts by Marc Elieson http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... _salts.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes but science has advanced and best practices have improved.

Sorry we can't figure out anything about your slick. Just tossing out things you are adding that maybe could be left out. If it's not there, it can't cause problems.


----------



## Excalibre (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks DJ your advice is appreciated.


----------

